
Tex – The most secure messaging app - alexheikel
http://texapp.co
======
Millennium
One wonders what Donald Knuth is going to have to say about this.

~~~
alexheikel
Probably he will like ;)

------
strangecasts
Zero mention of cryptography on their blog - yikes!

~~~
alexheikel
Hi! yes we have a regular encryption in our messages, but the thing is not
about break or not the encryption... if someone wanna do it it can broke
anything (iphone-fbi)

With tex we care about regular users that need secure conversation with
friends and family... if you wanna tell a secret, something that bother you or
whatever you talk with friends and family every day in person and maybe you
dont want to tell them in a message because he will have your conversation
always in his phone and can show anyone... or if the other people is with
someone it can show it the conversation immediately....

So tex is a message app that give that privacy you have when you are talking
face to face to another person... just the 2 know who they are... and all that
you say... it disappears...

~~~
strangecasts
You really, really, _really_ should be honest with what kind of security it
provides. It's _fine_ if it's not designed to keep the FBI away from my cookie
recipes, but be upfront about it.

What encryption do you use? Where are the messages stored?

~~~
alexheikel
Hi, will try to explain everything we´ve done, and just to be clear, we
started working on the privacy of the users so both sides are protected, and
the optimal encryption we want to accomplish is still in process...

We use AES with a static key We never send the user phone number and neither
we have it, instead we send a hash.

Even if someone decrypt the message you cant relate to a number or someone
cause we don´t have your identity.

Messages are not stored, at the moment they are delivered on the phone its not
anymore in our server...

Of course we heard suggestions that can improve the service

